# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Gian hàng hết hiệu lực >  HCM_Thanh lý dài tập, update  thường xuyên nhá các bác :D

## quangnguyen89ck

em mở màn bằng nguồn trước ạ
LAMBDA Huyền thoại, chuyên về nguồn ạ.
48v 10A nhá các bác. như hình ạ

*GIÁ LÀ 700K*
tiếp theo là Mean Well 48V 7A

*GIÁ LÀ 500K*
EM CÒN UPDATE
Thanks các bác  :Big Grin: 
LH:0988 BỐN 88 CHÍN BA 8

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

mấy em hộp số không độ rơ ạ 

em tròn bạc con lăn cốt vào 14 tỉ số 1:15 phi 6
em vuông, ball reducer tỉ số 1:20 cốt vào 6 ra 12 phi 6
giá 400k ạ

----------


## anhxco

Hóng tiếp.

----------


## puskinu

Vác ly cà phê và ống điếu ngồi hóng  :Frown:

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

mấy con DC kèm theo em hamonic size 94 ạ
giá 600k
em ngủ đã mệt quá mai up tiếp  :Big Grin:

----------


## trungdt

các bác cho e hỏi 2 con dc servo này dùng driver gì để điều khiển. driver co dễ tìm không?

----------


## emptyhb

Cũng đang hóng, nhưng chưa thấy gì hot  :Big Grin:

----------


## thuhanoi

> các bác cho e hỏi 2 con dc servo này dùng driver gì để điều khiển. driver co dễ tìm không?


Driver DC  servo có bán đó - robot3T

----------

trungdt

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

COMBO 3 bộ driver Mỹ EASY POWEWR 2.5A, có sơ đồ của cái BO ạ. mượt mà và êm ái  :Big Grin: 

giá 1tr150k/combo
thêm em ball reducer cốt ra 12 size60 

giá 400k

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

em xin sửa lại, cái nguồn Mean Well này là 48v 10A nhá các bác

----------


## itanium7000

> COMBO 3 bộ driver Mỹ EASY POWEWR 2.5A, có sơ đồ của cái BO ạ. mượt mà và êm ái 
> 
> giá 1tr150k/combo


Đẹp thế, cái này của STMicroelectronic - một trong những nhà sản xuất vi điều khiển hàng đầu thế giới. Xem qua tưởng 3 con LCD nằm trên board, hóa ra là tản nhiệt.

----------


## liemgc

em muốn mua 2 con nguồn MEAN WELL của anh! anh cho địa chỉ em chạy tới em lấy ạ

----------


## puskinu

e đặt gạch 1 bộ nguồn LAMBDA vẫn còn dòng chữ warning kia
 bác nhé...

----------


## emptyhb

Kinh nghiệm của em để mua được hàng hot là: 

1. Có tài khoản thanh toán Online
2. Thấy ngon rồi, gọi điện thoại đặt hàng luôn.

Các bác đặt ở topic này nhưng chủ topic không thường xuyên theo dõi, bác khác gọi điện đăt là mất hàng luôn  :Wink: 

Bác Quảng này bán toàn đồ ngon, bổ, rẻ nên nhanh hết lắm

----------


## puskinu

Quả này e quyết tâm...mai gọi  :Frown: ...h mà gọi có khi còn hàng bác ý cũng chả bán cho  :Frown:

----------


## anhxco

> Quả này e quyết tâm...mai gọi ...h mà gọi có khi còn hàng bác ý cũng chả bán cho


Gọi vo tư đi bác, em hay đặt hàng đêm khuya nè, coi chừng hết hàng  :Smile:

----------


## vanlam1102

Chưa thấy a Quảng tiếp tục nhỉ? ngồi hóng.

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

em up tiếp cho các bác xem 




bộ combo vitme trượt tròn tổng dài 1.05m hành trình 670.vitmebi phi 15 bước 10, trượt phi 20 có mặt bích bắt động cơ như hình nha các bác  :Big Grin: 
giá ẻm là 1600k
nhanh nào các bác ú u ú ù :}}

----------


## itanium7000

Bộ trượt đẹp thế, có lẽ rất hợp với máy laser hoặc plasma.

----------


## anhxco

> em up tiếp cho các bác xem 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bộ combo vitme trượt tròn tổng dài 1.05m hành trình 670.vitmebi phi 15 bước 10, trượt phi 20 có mặt bích bắt động cơ như hình nha các bác 
> giá ẻm là 1600k
> nhanh nào các bác ú u ú ù :}}


hết lúa rồi, chứ không cũng mua để dành.  :Frown:  chắc đi nhanh thôi.
Còn gì show tiếp đi Q.

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

:Big Grin:  cứ từ từ anh  :Big Grin:

----------


## itanium7000

Khớp nối kìa...

----------


## kametoco

e lấy bộ này nhen a Quảng: hành trình 670.vitmebi phi 15 bước 10

----------


## huyquynhbk

1 thùng khớp nối.bác nào cần liên hệ ngay.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

Lại là hàng khủng Mỹ giá Việt Nam ợ.có ít DRIVER MỸ IM804 VÀ IM805 , cả 2 đều chạy áp 80V. Em 804 dòng đỉnh 5A còn em 805 dòng đỉnh 6A nha các bác, vi bước 50.000 xung.  :Big Grin:

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

còn đây, bác nào muốn nguyên bộ thì mời vào ạ, motor khủng nhất trong dòng họ size 57 mà em từng biết, so sánh với em PK268 ạ và tất nhiên vẫn là hàng Mỹ  :Big Grin:

----------

mig21

----------


## mig21

rổ rá cái driver thế nào bác Quảng ơi, bác toàn show hàng lúc cháy túi ...

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

bộ Z xinh xinh cho các bác ợ
đầu tiên là nguyên cụm trượt vitme ạ
trượt bản 20 vitme phi 15 bước 10, hành trình cả cụm là 310 như hình nha các bác :P

----------

itanium7000, mig21

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

em tiếp theo là combo z dễ xương trượt con lăn ợ  :Big Grin: 
vitme bi phi 12 bước 2.5 hành trình được 95mm.trượt êm ru bà rù như hình ạ,

----------

mig21

----------


## itanium7000

Nhìn cặp rail lại thấy thích. Không hiểu sao mình rất thích rail trượt  :Big Grin:

----------


## foxnguyen

Driver  IM804 VÀ IM805
còn hàng koo, mình lấy 3 bộ, cho giá inbox dùm luôn.

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

combo trượt vitme nà các bác :3. cho các bác làm Cframe tuyệt vời luôn nhá, bộ dưới hành trình 370 mở rộng được 400. bản rộng 16.5 vitme KURODA phi 20 bước 20 trượt HSR bản 20 như mới ạ.
bộ trên bản 13.5 hành trình 470 vitme phi 1520, trượt SR bản 15 đẹp long lanh như hình ạ.



Full nhôm. giá cực mềm ạ  :Big Grin:

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## elenercom

Long lanh quá mà chỉ được nhìn qua internet, không được sờ. kekeke

----------


## itanium7000

> Long lanh quá mà chỉ được nhìn qua internet, không được sờ. kekeke


Chuyển khoản và đợi vài ngày là được ôm hôn, quằn quại với em nó ngay. Ôm cả đời cũng được nữa.

----------


## emptyhb

Không biết giá mềm nó như nào nhỉ bạn Quảng?  :Big Grin:

----------


## anhxco

> Không biết giá mềm nó như nào nhỉ bạn Quảng?


Nghe đồn e nó về tay bác rùi mà

----------


## emptyhb

> Nghe đồn e nó về tay bác rùi mà


 :Stick Out Tongue:  Tin đồn đi nhanh quá, em chưa biết mang về có làm ăn gì được không  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

lọc nhiễu nà các bác

----------


## thuhanoi

Nếu chưa chuyển hang bác vứt vô cho em 1kg lọc nhiễu màu xanh xanh ấy đi (bao nhiêu em chuyển khoản ngay và luôn  :Big Grin: )

----------


## emptyhb

> Nếu chưa chuyển hang bác vứt vô cho em 1kg lọc nhiễu màu xanh xanh ấy đi (bao nhiêu em chuyển khoản ngay và luôn )


Hi vọng đám màu xanh đó còn đủ cho bác  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

quangnguyen89ck, thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

Mình thì chả biết ngon dở đâu chỉ thấy nó đẹp đẹp, còn nếu loại khác ngon hơn thì bác Quang chon giúp nhé

----------


## Nam CNC

Anh chọn lọc nhiễu cho cái gì , em nghe cao nhân nói cuộn cảm càng lớn khả năng khử nhiễu càng tốt , tốt nhất là trên 2.2 mili ôm càng nhiều càng tốt.  Mà em để ý, cuộn cảm càng to thì xác càng to dù A không thay đổi.

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

Hi, thì em mua đại về từ từ chon cái mình phù hợp, em chống nhiễu cho cái tủ điện cnc mà

----------


## anhxco

> Tin đồn đi nhanh quá, em chưa biết mang về có làm ăn gì được không


Hoho tin đồn này e biết lâu lắm rồi à, về k dùng đc thì thanh lý lại cho e

----------


## emptyhb

Vâng, em còn một mớ đồ đầy. Lúc nào rỗi biên tập lại để bán kiếm tiền mua sữa cho con.

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

tiếp theo ạ  :Big Grin: 
bộ z nà các bác. vitme NSK phi 15 bước 10. cặp trượt tròn phi 12. hành trình 300, êm ru  :Big Grin:

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

nguồn 24v 20A mại zo

----------


## anhxco

> tiếp theo ạ 
> bộ z nà các bác. vitme NSK phi 15 bước 10. cặp trượt tròn phi 12. hành trình 300, êm ru


Hơi xỉn, k biiets cái đt vứt đâu, Q inbox dùm bộ trượt này, thanks

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

tiếp nhá các bác, vitme phi 12 bước 2 hành trình 155 đẹp long lanh với 2 gối ạ  :Big Grin: , THK SX nhá các bác :P

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

có cái driver 2 phase bèo bèo  :Big Grin:

----------


## linhdt1121

dạo này toàn ko có giá kèm theo thế,cho xin cái giá vào inbox của cái vitme bước 2 kia

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

combo cho bác nào chơi nhẹ nhàng.
douple Y nà các bác, Y dài 530 x dài 350 bản 100.  :Big Grin:  như hình ạ 

Mà em xin thông báo là vitme đã hết hàng  :Big Grin:  1.5 nốt nhạc kekeke

----------


## mig21

> có cái driver 2 phase bèo bèo


e gạch con này nha bác Quảng, mới điện cho bác xong  :Big Grin:

----------


## anhxco

Hàng đi nhanh quá!

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

tiếp nà các bác xyz IAI double Y hành trình 600 vitme phi 1012. x dài 450 vitme phi 1012. z dài 150 vitme phi 10 bước 6, 2 rãnh bi trượt nhẹ nhàng  :Big Grin:  tất cả bản 60 hết.  :Big Grin:

----------


## mig21

inbox cho e giá với bác QUảng

----------


## quanghuydck

Inbox mình giá của những bộ này nhé.

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

dạ đã ra đi, thanks các bác  :Big Grin:

----------


## emptyhb

> dạ đã ra đi, thanks các bác


Gớm, các bác mua nhanh quá!

----------


## yentranbk

ù á mua hàng ông quảng mà tưởng đi ăn cướp. Mới alo mà bác nào xúc mất tiêu

----------

Gamo

----------


## foxnguyen

Mua hàng của Quang phải cần may mắn. :Smile:  toàn ra đi sau 1 nốt nhạc. :Smile:

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

*Full combo cho 1 máy router double Y mini
*
Toàn bộ THK KR33
Hành trình 3 bộ dài là 300 max 325 và bộ Z là 140mm
tất cả đều ren 10 phi 10
Bản rộng 60 , 4 rãnh bi siêu định vị nhá các bác




giá cực mềm mại ạ  :Big Grin:

----------


## foxnguyen

> *Full combo cho 1 máy router double Y mini
> *
> Toàn bộ THK KR33
> Hành trình 3 bộ dài là 300 max 325 và bộ Z là 140mm
> tất cả đều ren 10 phi 10
> Bản rộng 60 , 4 rãnh bi siêu định vị nhá các bác
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mình đặt gạch bộ này nhé.  :Smile: )

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

đã giao dịch xong, thanks các bác  :Big Grin: , thanks bác Hải  :Big Grin:

----------


## ngocpham

Nhanh như điiện...  :Frown:

----------

quangnguyen89ck

----------


## katerman

chưa được 1 phút 30 giây. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## anhxco

Dã man, mới bế con đi chơi có 5 phút.

----------


## itanium7000

Chú Quảng giờ liên tục trong tình trạng không có hàng mà bán.

----------


## CKD

Bài viết đăng bán lúc 7h48PM, bài quăng gạch lúc 7h49PM, giao dịch xong lúc 7h54PM

Có thể tóm lượt nội dung thế này:
- Bác foxnguyen ngồi cứ bấm F5 (reload bage) mục bán hàng của bác Quang.
- Khi thấy bài mới, bác foxnguyen không cần suy nghĩ, 1 tay viết bài, 1 tay bấm điện thoại cho bác chủ. Chỉ cần chậm 1 giay thì đã có nguy cơ rớt kèo, phải tranh thủ.
- Xong nhanh chóng mở internet banking, nhập thông tin, chờ SMS, xác nhận Ok... và hồi hợp chờ đợi.. vì nguy cơ vẫn còn. Nguyên tắc tiền vào trước mới lấy được hàng  :Big Grin: 
- Bác Quang thấy SMS vội vàng online xác nhận giao dịch..
- Thế là xong.. bác foxnguyen an tâm vì chắc chắn không ai giành được nữa hehe

Không biết có đúng vậy không nhỉ  :Big Grin: 

*Chúc mừng hai bác giao dịch thành công chỉ không đầy 01 phút.*

_Spam vui chơi chút hehe._

----------

emptyhb, kametoco, kimtan, mig21, thuhanoi, tradacnc

----------


## foxnguyen

Có lẽ lúc đó mình may mắn thật, vì Topic bác Quảng mình bookmark mặc định khi vào Forum.  :Smile: .nên thấy là xúc liền, kinh nghiệm sau bao lần hỏng kèo.  :Cool:

----------


## mig21

cũng 1 phần hên nữa, như e canh cả ngày mà chẳng dc gì, ức quá e nghỉ chơi theo kiểu online 24/24 nữa, giờ vào làm quả hên xui thôi  :Big Grin:

----------


## emptyhb

> cũng 1 phần hên nữa, như e canh cả ngày mà chẳng dc gì, ức quá e nghỉ chơi theo kiểu online 24/24 nữa, giờ vào làm quả hên xui thôi


Bác cần gì cứ chat zalo với bạn Quảng, có yêu cầu là có hàng thôi à.

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

tiếp nha các bác
combo xyz luôn hehe. hành trình lần lượt là 400 300 200,bước 12.bản 60 IAI toàn thép, chỉ có chắn bụi là nhôm ạ. rất vững.
đẹp như hình nha các bác

----------


## conga

> tiếp nha các bác
> combo xyz luôn hehe. hành trình lần lượt là 400 300 200,bước 12.bản 60 IAI toàn thép, chỉ có chắn bụi là nhôm ạ. rất vững.
> đẹp như hình nha các bác


Sao bác ko đề giá trên này cho ae vào chém cho vui. Cho em cái giá nhé. đang cần bộ nhỏ nhỏ xinh xinh.

----------


## thuhanoi

Bộ to bọc giấy bóng bên cạnh thong số bao nhiêu vậy bác

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

tiếp nà các bác, combo IAI double Y, X Z hành trình là 400X600X100 Full nhôm, thông số mai em bù hehe

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

bộ bên em bán rùi nhá anh Huế

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## iamnot.romeo

có combo nào bước 5mm, 4 rảnh bi hoặc 2 ray trượt // ko bác.

----------


## zms20052000

inbox mình giá bộ 400x600x100 nhé bạn Quảng

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

ít step 2phase nà các bác hehehe. bán driver tặng motor  :Big Grin: 
em show hết luôn nhá, giá cực mềm. 200k 1 bộ driver mua lẻ giá 290k, tất cả tặng kèm motor pk 264. như hình nha các bác



thanks các bác  :Big Grin:

----------


## huyquynhbk

mấy e này mà làm máy mini thì cứ gọi là tuyệt!  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  bác Quảng còn lọc nguồn k nhỉ?

----------


## CKD

> 


Định quăng cục gạch đống này.. nhưng bị dội lại, có người đi cửa sau hốt hết rồi. Hic hic.. không online thường cũng có tội sao  :Cool:

----------


## emptyhb

Hàng bán kiểu gì mà anh em chưa kịp làm gì đã đi rồi thế  :Confused:

----------


## mig21

chưa kip bấm điện thoại đã hết rồi ah, hic

----------


## thuhanoi

Kiểu này bác Quangnguyen phải phân phối mỗi người chỉ được lấy 1 bộ thôi  :Big Grin:

----------


## Lenamhai

ckd có dư án gì lớn vậy?

----------


## Lenamhai

Thông số và sơ đồ driver XA- ED1 

Driver : model XA-ED1, 24V power supply , More Detial

*

test: max speed 8000mm/min @ half step

Driver wiring

*
*
*
*
*
Stepping motor Driver : Setting

*
*
*
*
*
Pulse Form, Step-Direct, 1 P-mode
**
* Setup Pulse Logic is Low
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
Diamension:
Linear Actuator model : XA-35H-100

*
*
*

*
*
*
Diamension:
Stepping motor Driver: Model: Dirver XA-ED1

http://www.mechatronics4u.com/produc...0,-XA-ED1.html

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

cái ày hay hay chắc nhiều bác thích  :Big Grin: 



co lăn các bác ợ.  :Big Grin:  hành trình 130x130 toàn Gang nhá các bác. hãng THK huyền thoại đẹp long lanh  :Big Grin:

----------

Mãi Chờ

----------


## thanhtrung

cho em xin gia bác

----------


## itanium7000

> cái ày hay hay chắc nhiều bác thích 
> 
> 
> 
> co lăn các bác ợ.  hành trình 130x130 toàn Gang nhá các bác. hãng THK huyền thoại đẹp long lanh


Mua bộ này về bày phòng khách này.

----------


## Nguyễn Toàn

Bác inbox cho em cái giá nhé

----------


## Lenamhai

Long lanh quá

----------


## CKD

> ckd có dư án gì lớn vậy?


Mục đích của em.. chắc cũng giống anh ấy mà  :Wink: .

----------


## foxnguyen

Hàng đẹp wá.  :Smile:

----------


## Nam CNC

mini nhỏ gọn mình đăng kí 1 em , cho mình biết giá , ok mai qua hốt tận nhà.

----------


## Nam CNC

bị phang gạch hết ráo , nhức cái đầu thiệt

----------


## thuhanoi

Bác Nam cứ chạy qua đó mà trấn lột chứ hang bác Quang có mà đăng với ký, hehe

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

nguồn 24v đây các bác  :Big Grin: . sản xuất tại Philip. như hình ạ, rẻ rề, nhanh tay mua nhiều nào các bác  :Big Grin: 
ưu tiên số lượng từ 20 cái giá mềm nữa ạ.  :Big Grin:

----------


## terminaterx300

> nguồn 24v đây các bác . sản xuất tại Philip. như hình ạ, rẻ rề, nhanh tay mua nhiều nào các bác 
> ưu tiên số lượng từ 20 cái giá mềm nữa ạ.


nhiêu A thế Quảng

----------


## conga

Bao nhiêu A và giá rổ thế nào. Inbox cho em cái nhé.

----------


## Mạnh Tường

Thấy ghi trên nhãn là 2,3A

----------


## vanlam1102

e đặt 2 cái rồi, a Mạnh Tường mua đi, e chạy wa a Quảng lấy luôn.

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

> Bao nhiêu A và giá rổ thế nào. Inbox cho em cái nhé.


2.3A bác ạ
hàng vơi nhanh chóng, bác nào thích thì xúc nhé, giá mềm xèo

----------

Mãi Chờ

----------


## Mãi Chờ

> 2.3A bác ạ
> hàng vơi nhanh chóng, bác nào thích thì xúc nhé, giá mềm xèo


bác tìm cho em 1 con Z mini bước ren 10 và mấy cục chống nhiễu ( 2 cục 5A + 1 cục 20A + 1 cục 40A ). em khởi động lại vụ plasma thank bác trước

----------


## ahdvip

inbox cho em giá cho 10 cái, 20 cái đi anh. Thanks!!

----------


## quangnguyen89ck

hehe, DC Servo nà các bác, ưu tiên bác Toại, giá mềm mại, đẹp như hình ạ


có sẵn bát nhôm nha, 
công suốt 300w. 80v

----------

Ghosts, huyquynhbk, Mãi Chờ

----------


## inhainha

> tiếp nhá các bác, vitme phi 12 bước 2 hành trình 155 đẹp long lanh với 2 gối ạ , THK SX nhá các bác :P


Inbox cho cái giá bộ vit này đi bác

----------


## inhainha

> hehe, DC Servo nà các bác, ưu tiên bác Toại, giá mềm mại, đẹp như hình ạ
> 
> 
> có sẵn bát nhôm nha, 
> công suốt 300w. 80v


Inbox cho mình motor này luôm nha

----------


## lyakhuong

> cái ày hay hay chắc nhiều bác thích 
> 
> 
> 
> co lăn các bác ợ.  hành trình 130x130 toàn Gang nhá các bác. hãng THK huyền thoại đẹp long lanh


Bộ này còn ko bác, nếu còn inbox giá cho mình với.

----------

